# Ink not passing through screen



## Lucidvan (Oct 19, 2021)

I am very new to screen printing, so I am not really sure what is going on. I am using two brand new aluminum 160 mesh screens, that were exposed by the Speedball Diazo light kit for 8 minutes. Before anyone asks, yes my prints were solid black ink printed off by a local screen printing shop on transparent inkjet film. After washing the designs out of the screens, it appeared they came out good and were ready for the press. I proceeded to put ink on the screen and use a squeegee to push pull etc.. In the end nothing. Not a speckle of ink came through the design. I have read many forums on here about people using older screens and this happening, but these are brand new. Am I under exposing? Over exposing? Hope someone can help!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it possible for you to take an up-close photo of the image area?


----------



## Lucidvan (Oct 19, 2021)

NoXid said:


> Is it possible for you to take an up-close photo of the image area?


I already cleaned the emulsion off of the screens, but tomorrow I am going to try again and if it happens I will post a picture.


----------



## ecp in vt (Nov 23, 2016)

We used to have similar issues. It was determined that there was still a slight glaze of emulsion left that was hard to see. The solution was that we rubbed the exposed area with a paper towel that had some Windex on it. It was just enough to dissolve the remaining glaze.


----------



## WRSP (Feb 7, 2015)

Lucidvan said:


> I am very new to screen printing, so I am not really sure what is going on. I am using two brand new aluminum 160 mesh screens, that were exposed by the Speedball Diazo light kit for 8 minutes. Before anyone asks, yes my prints were solid black ink printed off by a local screen printing shop on transparent inkjet film. After washing the designs out of the screens, it appeared they came out good and were ready for the press. I proceeded to put ink on the screen and use a squeegee to push pull etc.. In the end nothing. Not a speckle of ink came through the design. I have read many forums on here about people using older screens and this happening, but these are brand new. Am I under exposing? Over exposing? Hope someone can help!


make sure the emulsion is thoroughly washed out. when held up to a light you should be able to see the light through the mesh when it's been totally cleared.


----------



## Geo61 (Jan 2, 2019)

How you are drying your screens can effect that also. Especially if you have a lot of half tones or fine details. If you leave them air dry, the water on the open areas can still carry emulsion residue that will plug the screen. Been there done that. I always use a air hose with a blow tip and get all of the water blown off the screen on both sides so that no liquid is left to run down the screen. Never had any issues since I started that 20 years ago.


----------

